# New 3x3 BLD WR: World records: Ville Seppänen : 54.06



## pjk (Oct 25, 2008)

Done at the Tampere Open:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=TampereOpen2008

Congrats Ville!


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice! I expected him to break it sooner or later and he deserves it!


----------



## Dene (Oct 25, 2008)

YAY! Well done. Sub50 next time


----------



## Faz (Oct 25, 2008)

[sarcasm] no really! i didnt think this was going to happen![sarcasm/]


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh my. I remember when the WR was still reasonable. 

But suppose I ought to take my center caps off to Ville! 
(GO FREESTYLE!)


----------



## MistArts (Oct 26, 2008)

Anssi took back feet from Koreans...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats Ville!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 26, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Anssi took back feet from Koreans...


How many feet does he have now? 
(Wait, how did they steal Finnish feet in the first place?)


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 26, 2008)

Anssi has 12 pairs of feet: His own, 8 DIY's, 2 self made and now a pair of Korean feet. 

And thank you all. I'll get better times next time. I think this record will be broken pretty easily by Rowe, Alex, Yumu or some other good BLD-solver that I can't remember right now. Oh, Konrad too!  But if that happens, I'll take it back. 

Finally 1st place doesn't use 3OP corners . The scrambles were pretty hard.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Oct 26, 2008)

Anyone got a video?


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 26, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Anssi has 12 pairs of feet: His own, 8 DIY's, 2 self made and now a pair of Korean feet.
> 
> And thank you all. I'll get better times next time. I think this record will be broken pretty easily by Rowe, Alex, Yumu or some other good BLD-solver that I can't remember right now. Oh, Konrad too!  But if that happens, I'll take it back.
> 
> Finally 1st place doesn't use 3OP corners . The scrambles were pretty hard.



Hey Ville. What method do you use?
And CONGRATS again, nice results, 2 sub-1s in a row, crazy!

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 26, 2008)

I use freestyle without buffers, just like Rowe. So I often just use commutators for corners. Sometimes I go ROWE HESSLER SPEED too. 

I have the sub-1s on video, they should be uploaded in an hour.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 26, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> I use freestyle without buffers, just like Rowe. So I often just use commutators for corners. Sometimes I go ROWE HESSLER SPEED too.
> 
> I have the sub-1s on video, they should be uploaded in an hour.



 I am really happy with M2 and old pochmann, but i really wanne get sub 1. 
I have no idea if i should switch:confused:!
Is it hard to learn?

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 26, 2008)

IMO freestyle is the best method at the moment for single cube BLD. You just use commutators and the basic 3 cycles. Then it's about optimising some cases.

Well, freestyle is freestyle, solve 2 pieces however you want. You don't NEED commutators but they help alot. Please do try some solves with it.

But M2+old pochmann (I punch myself here) should be good enough for sub-1 too. Alexander Yu has something like 40.94 single and he does M2+3OP I think.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 26, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Sometimes I go ROWE HESSLER SPEED too.



ROWE HESSLER SPEED

I expected sub-45.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 26, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> IMO freestyle is the best method at the moment for single cube BLD.


What about multiblind with many cubes?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 26, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > IMO freestyle is the best method at the moment for single cube BLD.
> ...


Lol, I forgot to say about that. For multi I think M2+Old Pochmann is the best.


----------



## nitrocan (Oct 26, 2008)

I guess everyone knew you'd break it sooner or later. Congratulations.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 26, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> For multi I think M2+Old Pochmann is the best.


Ok, thanks for that assessment. I don't have much time to practice and I have given up hope to ever get the single solve record with M2/R2 (not saying it's impossible, but hard, for me anyway), but I'd still like to become a multiblind master and I was suspecting that M2/R2 would allow that. Nice to hear this might be right, cause I'm scared of going freestyle like you and would like to stick to what I'm doing already.

Still, I'm interested to understand how well your method scales (both memory and execution). Are you doing multiblind as well? If so, how many cubes and what are your times? And how much do you depend on short term memory when solving a single 3x3, and how does/would that change for multiple?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 26, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Still, I'm interested to understand how well your method scales (both memory and execution). Are you doing multiblind as well? If so, how many cubes and what are your times? And how much do you depend on short term memory when solving a single 3x3, and how does/would that change for multiple?



I am sorry but right now I'm not sure what you mean when you say: "I'm interested to understand how well your method scales"

I have once tried 6 cubes, result was 3/6 in 26:34. For multi I use a list of person/action images for edges, which is what you also do if I remember correctly. I don't have a solid system for corners (mixture of numbers and visual), so I memo them last and do them first. I haven't practised multi at all, I just do it once a week for the weekly comp, and I've been in those comps for about a month. But I will practise it later, I'll probably make up another P/A list for corners because I like that system, and maybe I'll switch to your method. But freestyle is good enough for now. Of course I have tried some smaller amounts too. Right now I'm trying to get sub-2 for 2 cubes, but it's hard.

For single cube, I make words/sounds from letters for edges, usually in pairs, but sometimes I group more than 2 together. After I have gone through edges, I quickly refresh them. If I don't remember something I memo it again but I don't refresh after that. Then I memo corners using numbers for permutation order and I visually see which sticker of the piece needs to be cycled. I would probably just use pure visual corners but I have always used numbers. I don't refresh corners at all after memo, because they're so fast that it's actually hard to forget them.

So I use the same memo in corners for multi and single, the difference in multi is that I repeat them many times to keep them in my memo, but it still doesn't seem to work well. Now that I have 10 usable cubes I will probably work on multi a bit. I'm focusing more on big cubes though.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 27, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> I'm not sure what you mean when you say: "I'm interested to understand how well your method scales"


But you answered it very well. What I meant was how good your methods (memo+exec) are with increasing number of cubes. Or whether you can still use them at all, because you rely much on short term memory which can't easily be doubled or tripled or even more. So your description of what you do for multi was exactly what I was interested in, thanks. And it gives me more hope that I'm on the right path (or at least would be if I practiced) for multi.


----------



## tim (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats Ville to your amazing result. The execution looks so slow and smooth. I always have to go full speed to get a sub-50 execution. I'm jealous.



StefanPochmann said:


> I don't have much time to practice and I have given up hope to ever get the single solve record with M2/R2 (not saying it's impossible, but hard, for me anyway), but I'd still like to become a multiblind master and I was suspecting that M2/R2 would allow that.



When will we see your 30 cubes attempt?


----------



## TimC (Apr 27, 2009)

Does anyone know which method he does for his solves?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 27, 2009)

dude..you posted that A YEAR LATE!!!!!!!
edit:
6 months, but still


----------



## Ellis (Apr 27, 2009)

I was like OH MY GOD!!

Then I saw the time, and then the date.


----------



## byu (Apr 27, 2009)

TimC said:


> Does anyone know which method he does for his solves?



you're late, but he uses freestyle execution


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 27, 2009)

Ellis said:


> I was like OH MY GOD!!
> 
> Then I saw the time, and then the date.



My reaction as well.
And then I was like: "Hmm... 54 seems over the current WR...."


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 27, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > I was like OH MY GOD!!
> ...



Lol, exactly my reaction.


----------



## byu (Apr 27, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Lord Voldemort said:
> 
> 
> > Ellis said:
> ...



Same here. I'm thinking, I thought Ville's next competition was in May, and then suddenly I see the 54.06 part...


----------

